
Andrew Ng leaving Baidu - jamesblonde
https://medium.com/@andrewng/opening-a-new-chapter-of-my-work-in-ai-c6a4d1595d7b#.8htcu7k84
======
shshhdhs
This is flagged as [dupe], but I can't find where the original post is. Anyone
have it?

~~~
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928365)

~~~
shshhdhs
Thanks!

